# Campervan Storage



## Frankii (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi,
Just making enquiries if any member can recommend storage (anywhere near South London) to store my camper van for 6 months.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 12, 2017)

*http://www.cassoa.co.uk/find-a-cassoa-site/*

Find a CaSSOA Site - Caravan Storage

Try this


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 12, 2017)

Bad thing to store any car/van,they require a longish drive at least twice a mth,tyres will flaten at bottom unless jacked up,engine bearings become dry,water pump seals and bearings die along with wheel cylinders/calipers etc,use it at week ends if pos.
In all my years working in motor trade the troublesome  cars always belonged to old folk who did little driving and short journeys. 
Keep machinery moving and oiled.


----------

